

Ask HN: Best way to operate multiple Gmail accounts - honza

I have 7 Gmail accounts and I need to administer them all. What would you recommend? Do you have a similar problem?
======
dryicerx
That's a bad idea. For handling multiple accounts (even across multiple
domains) in one place cleanly, check out Google Apps.

For your situation, I think one option is to have all those accounts forward
to a central account, and have the central account filter the emails in to
different labels/folders depending on the destination address.

------
petervandijck
Set up forwarding to one central account, and rules to label them. You can
also set up rules about what the "FROM" address should be when replying.

There have been rumors about multi-account support in Gmail for a while, but
who knows if that ever will be made public, so for now the above seems your
best option.

~~~
CyberFonic
I have been using multi-accounts from Gmail for several weeks now. You need to
go into preferences to enable it. Gives you multiple tabs/windows to see your
e-mails.

~~~
petervandijck
Found the link: <https://www.google.com/accounts/MultipleSessions>

------
smartprojector
there is a multiple sign in option with gmail... go to google.com/accounts
once u r logged in... u can access multiple accs pretty easily... now i say
its easy if its 2-3, 7 is gonna be a good try!

~~~
templaedhel
I use this for my 5 accounts.

------
kurtheinrich
I have 10 Gmail/Google Apps accounts so I had the same issue as you. Here's
what I did: <http://bit.ly/bSv0Sv>

------
hardy263
For multiple email accounts, why don't you use thunderbird?

~~~
AjJi
I'm using Thunderbird for 3 gmails accounts (+1 hotmail which I stopped using
lately).

I don't think I could've done it without Thunderbird, you should give it a
try.

------
gallerytungsten
I access my gmail with a standalone email client. This works great for any
number of accounts from different servers. I use Eudora.

------
crasshopper
Pine

Alpine

------
eiji
Same here!

I have 7 Facebook accounts ...

------
honza
I do use Thunderbird, and it's working OK I guess. I just really like the UI
of web Gmail. I'm not so sure if I like the idea of forwarding all of my mail
places.

